# Everyday carry case/bag.



## Naldihno

Hey Guys, I will be getting all my little goodies tomorrow and was wondering what you guys use to carry your stuff, e.g everyday or travelling? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jagga8008

Ud vape bag


----------



## Viper_SA

I got a cheap little bag from Eastrand Mall flea market to start and some plastic bins from Westpack. A work in progress, you'll see how quickly you run out of space when the fun starts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Mark121m

My Bag to Meets
Bought for 280 at flea market.

Holds 5mods
Cotton wire tools and a lot of juice

But everyday
Mod sleeve and carry it
I'm proud to show my VAPE

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

